# Mobile Coffee Van



## grinder2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi - I am about to sell my business, but will be left with a small van (Citroen Nemo) which I am considering converting to a mobile coffee van.

If you are a coffee-van owner could you please tell me how many cups of coffee do you sell on average per day and where do you trade.

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks & regards

I've never seen a coffee van in my area - so I don't think I'll be stealing anyones patch...


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey,

Without going into too much detail as there are other threads covering this topic here. It's all dependant on your pitch, time, weather and proximity of customers if your doing a moil round. Maybe identify a round, visit customers and gauge how they feel about it?

Best of luck


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with Swifty, research your market first and identify a pitch before you start. It's worth checking with your council what permits, insurances etc you will need as these tend to vary from council to council. GOOD LUCK!! If you have any questions, I'll be happy to try and help!!

Andy


----------

